
Cockblocked by Redistribution: A Pick-up Artist in Denmark - jseliger
http://www.dissentmagazine.org/article/cockblocked-by-redistribution
======
macmac
As a Danish male Roosh's "Danish Experience" made me immensely proud.

------
jasonfree
This is an anti-masculinist hit piece written by a feminist: "Katie J.M. Baker
is a staff writer at Jezebel."

Roosh is the anti-Jezebel. He is a one man antidote to toxic feminism and a
prominent manosphere blogger. He has two primary sites: rooshv and Return of
Kings. Read them before you make up your minds.

The Manosphere is a collection of dozens of blogs that support the notion that
men are made to be masculine, and women feminine... what a dated notion.

~~~
mafribe
I would say that by now the manosphere is substantially more complicated than
your brief sketch, and has differentiated into various strains. An important
strain are those who fight for men's human rights, as currently men are
second-class citizens in regards to various dimensions (in many industrialised
countries), such as: (1) men get punished harder for the same crime in
comparison with women, (2) men dying several years earlier than women, (3) men
commit suicide substantially more often than women, (4) male pension age is
higher than female pension age (e.g. in the UK), (6) men working more than
women, many more work-place deaths for men than for women, (7) paternity
rights for men, (8) alimony and divorce rights is highly skewed against men,
(9) sexual violence are men is trivialised and rarely persecuted, (10) false
accusations of sexual and domistic violence against men is trivialised and
rarely persecuted, (11) homelessness is mostly a male phenomenon.

The question of the pros and cons of traditional gender norms is a
controversial, but insignificant in comparison to the aforementioned questions
of justice and human rights.

~~~
jasonfree
Yes, you are correct. You have described the Men's Rights Activist (MRA) part
of the Manosphere.

There are also the PUA and MGTOW parts of the sphere.

PUAs tend to be younger men who recognize that women enjoy sex as much as men,
and (contrary to pervasive indoctrination) women are attracted to social
status and natural masculinity.

MGTOWs (Men Going Their Own Way) have decided to avoid the snares of male-
female relationships in the West by "going Galt." MGTOWs avoid marriage in
order to avoid potential loss of income, assets, children, and freedom via
frivorce (frivolous divorce) and divorce theft (the rapacious stripping of a
man's life, encouraged and enabled by the divorce industry). MGTOWs also avoid
live-in relationships.

------
tpainton
I guess my question is this.. Why is not okay for 'Roosh' to talk about 'Pussy
Flow', but perfectly okay for 99% of rap artists?

